# Filling a heavy bag



## xjrrrdx (Dec 26, 2006)

I was wondering what the proper filling would be for a standard banana bag. I got an unfilled bag for christmas and I am not sure what to use. The local MA supply store suggested I go to the goodwill and fill it up with shirts and such.


----------



## thaistyle (Dec 28, 2006)

I filled one with some spray-in type insulation from Lowe's.  It comes in a square, plastic covered, blue & white bail and it is allergy free, itch free, etc.  It says R-19 R-25 R R-30 on the side.  The stuff packs good too and makes the bag nice and firm.  I also added some lose sand to the mix to give it some weight (not much though).  I also filled one with old rags and clothes, it was okay but, the other was better.


----------



## bydand (Dec 28, 2006)

thaistyle, do you mean the blown in type?  the spray stuff expands and gets quite hard, not to mention the mess involved. 

I would agree with the blown in stuff 100%.  Best stuff for being non-itch is named "Insul-safe" , man you can roll in that and not itch even if it is 90 degrees outside when you do it.  I would also  lean toward adding sand to the bag because the insulation is quite light, play sand or sand-blasting sand can be picked up while at Lowes or Home Depot and it is washed, clean and won't "clump" up on you.


----------



## thaistyle (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah, the blow in type.  I forgot to mention that.  Works great!!!


----------

